# Cloth shutter repair



## MikeBcos (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a vintage camera with a torn cloth shutter. I want to repair it. Can anyone give me any pointers to repairing shutters? The camera is a 1937 Jhagee so I will have to make parts, any hints will be most appreciated.

I have the necessary tools to take it apart, I also mess with watches so the idea of tearing into a camera doesn't worry me.


----------



## compur (Dec 6, 2008)

I suggest asking for tips here:
http://www.kyphoto.com/cgi-bin/forum/discus.cgi

You can buy shutter cloth at Micro-Tools here:
http://www.micro-tools.com/


----------



## MikeBcos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

